# Blank shirts



## Jayjay1984 (Feb 19, 2017)

Hey guys, I'm new here and so happy to found you. I wanna start my own brand, especially with shirts. Now my question: I wanna order them in the states bcs I'm there and I don't need a whole bunch of each shirt. But I'' so sad about the styles, they all look almost the same. For example urban outfitters has such awesome different cuts of shirts without a design on it. I know that the most comes from China, etc but is there any chance to find a company or wholesaler here in the states which offer special tees? 
I'' thankful for every info. 
J.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Describe what you mean by different cuts of shirts.


----------



## Jayjay1984 (Feb 19, 2017)

splathead said:


> Describe what you mean by different cuts of shirts.


Is it possible to upload a picture?!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/forum-information/t11206.html


----------



## Jayjay1984 (Feb 19, 2017)

The right blank white shirt is cutted on both sides and has a seam in the middle...
I'' also looking for a shirt made with modal
Thank you and sorry, I should read before I ask?


----------

